# Crate covers... Good or bad or no difference?



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

If there is already a thread about this, I would greatly appreciate someone referring me to it, as I was unable to find anything when I searched.

I was at a dog boutique today that sold crate covers. The material was very soft, but it definitely wasn't the most breathable fabric. I spoke with a friend of mine who has a maltese, and she said that the crate cover was the best thing when she got her maltese. It signaled 'night time'. 

What do you all think of crate covers? I am planning on keeping my puppy's crate on my bedside table so they can see me. If the crate cover was on, I rationalized they would have less anxiety, as they would only be able to see out the front at me. (The front can be rolled up)

Do you all use them? Did they help your puppy feel better? How thick/what is the material?

Thanks!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Here is a link for dog crate covers. They have some nice deals as well.

http://www.dog.com/dog-crates/crate-accessories/1295/


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Right now I only cover the top, back, and one side of London's crate (the wire style) but I'm hoping to make her a crate cover that covers everything except for little cut-out windows on the sides for her to peek out. Preston is still using a plastic carrier, which I prefer for puppies under 8mos old before they "graduate" to the wire crate. lol So I don't have to cover his at all.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Whether to cover or not just depends on the dog. I don't usually cover mine. If I do its less fashionable...a light sheet LOL


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I drape a fleece throw over the crate which I keep right besides my bed. It covers the top and most of the sides. I leave the front uncover so my fluff can see me. I changed the throw sometimes to match with the room decor. I think the throw makes it look more comfy and less metally crate-like.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I have this one: http://www.dog.com/item/side-door-cratewea...bed-set/020964/. Ollie loves his crate--he uses it as a dog house. He's a big boy--we removed the door. But he still loves his crate.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's replies! I don't really need links to find them-- like I said I found one I like in a boutique, they are made by someone local and you can customize the fabrics and linings.

JMM- what do you mean it depends on the dog?
LJSquishy- why the plastic carrier? I thought the consensus was that wire is better for puppies?

Could someone answer my other questions besides if you have one;
1) do they help your dog feel better? (like at night)
2) can someone speak to me about what materials are appropriate? Is it important it is breathable? I would keep the front open so they could see me, but the material I am thinking about is like a soft fleece-ish type of material.

Thanks!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Some dogs like a covered, closed up den. Others don't. I can't tell you what your dogs likes.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i cover mine with a soft blanket at times ,find they sleep better... :wub:


----------



## Brunos_mom (Sep 9, 2009)

I throw a plush black towel over Bruno's crate- its against a wall so the towel covers all sides except the front and makes it dark. I find if I don't do this he has a tenancy to bark at noise in my (busy) apartment hallway.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (LamborghiniGirl @ Sep 7 2009, 03:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826997


> Thanks for everyone's replies! I don't really need links to find them-- like I said I found one I like in a boutique, they are made by someone local and you can customize the fabrics and linings.
> 
> JMM- what do you mean it depends on the dog?
> LJSquishy- why the plastic carrier? I thought the consensus was that wire is better for puppies?
> ...


I personally prefer the plastic taxi-style crates for young puppies because not only are they much smaller than the wire crates, but the majority of it is enclosed so you don't have to cover it. Preston's little plastic crate is currently right next to my side of the bed, and I would hate to have an 18"x24" wire crate in my way. lol Also, with puppies & wire crates, you generally need to use the metal divider that comes with it at first, and for some reason I can barely get it in and adjusted without killing my fingers. lol

Once they "graduate" from the puppy crate (plastic), the wire crates get set up on the other side of our bedroom, rather than directly next to our bed...I like having small puppies next to me on the floor in case they whine to go potty or something like that.


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

My babies sleep in the laundry room. They have a covered crate there with the door open. If I leave the house without them, they will go and get in their fully covered (except for the door) wire crate. Krissie Bella (my Yorkie) loves the coziness. She will go to bed on her own accord. Ollie goes in and snuggles with Krissie. I almost never close them in the crate, it's just a resting place for them. They highly prefer it. 

If we have company, I will close them in the crate for a short time. If it is not covered, Ollie barks like mad. If it is covered, he makes himself comfortable. I have the set with the cover, the pillow and the side bumpers. My babies are comfy, cozy!


----------

